# Getting Started with DXF Files



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

This video walks through the steps of opening a DXF file and moving the part to zero.

Working with DXF Files - adepoalo's library


This video walks you through the steps of cleaning up geometry and using layers to organize your part.

Geometry Clean up _ Machining features separation - adepoalo's library


This video walks you through the steps of drilling and tapping the holes for this sample drawing.

Drill Tap - adepoalo's library


This video walks you through the steps of cutting the slots for this drawing. We are using the profile feature and contour ramping, which will ramp down to cut the slot out.

Machining Slots - adepoalo's library


This video walks through the steps of cutting the pockets. I show how you can use top of job to change where the tool starts cutting from. Using top of part settings is great for when you are cutting a pocket inside a pocket. This way you don’t cut air.

Pockets - adepoalo's library


This video walks through the steps of cleaning up the walls of the pockets. I use the profile feature with side roughing. This allows the tool to walk into the wall and clear any extra stock that might have been left over.

Pocket wall clean up - adepoalo's library


This video walks through the steps of simulating your program and posting code.

Simulation _ Posting - adepoalo's library


Question: If my simulation show the tools cutting in the wrong order, how do I change that?

Answer: The machining order can be set to ” individual tool ” or ” individual Feature”
Watch this video to learn more: Machining Order - adepoalo's library


Question: Why does the software call more than one tool when drilling a hole. What if I only want to call a drill, instead of a center drill, a drill and a chamfer tool?

Answer: We use tool patters to optimize hole making processes. The idea is to call and program all the tools need to make the kind of hole you want to make. You can customize the patters to fit your needs. Watch this video to learn how: Tool Patterns - adepoalo's library


Please let me know if anyone has questions or comments.

Al DePoalo
BobCAM Team Leader


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## newmexico (Jan 17, 2012)

Can you convert a VECTOR file to DXF?


----------



## newmexico (Jan 17, 2012)

I should have said, "Can you use Adobe Illustrator Vector files with CNC software?"


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

newmexico said:


> I should have said, "Can you use Adobe Illustrator Vector files with CNC software?"


Vectric software will import Adobe Illustrator files. Vectric - CNC Software Solutions - Wood Carving - Engraving - Signmaking - Routing - Machining. Theye include Aspire, V-Carve Pro, Cut 2D, Cut 3D and PhotoVcarve.


Bill


----------



## ladjr3552 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

With the BobART Pro Package you can import vector based files like EPS, AI and DXF. 

Al


----------

